
Ryanair Drops ‘MAX’ Branding From Boeing 737 MAX 200 - msravi
https://twitter.com/AeroimagesChris/status/1150602370104975360
======
msravi
Also here: [https://thepointsguy.com/news/ryanair-drops-max-from-
boeing-...](https://thepointsguy.com/news/ryanair-drops-max-from-
boeing-737-max-200s/)

